# 2009 CC Sport - Wont Start - Depress Clutch pedal??



## chrispcharb (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking to see if anyone has any quick ideas or fixes to get my car started, just replaced battery and alternator and now when I get into my car to start it, it says Depress Clutch pedal... and well, it is all the way to the floor?

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

yes, to start usually you press the clutch all the way?


----------



## chrispcharb (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes....couldnt push any further.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I would recommend scanning your car with VAGCOM to see if you have some codes. Maybe it requires some kind of reset.

Or maybe try to unplug your battery again to see if this resets it


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Bum clutch switch (in the footwell), (or clutch position sensor, located on the firewall on the clutch master cylinder)


----------



## chrispcharb (Mar 19, 2005)

Anyone know if there is a way to jump the positioning sensor? I'm trying to determine if that is the problem and do not have a vag. Much appreciated.


----------



## chrispcharb (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I was able to get the clutch pedal bypassed by jumping the #2 purple wire to the #5 brown wire. However, my car will now not start. It turns over but won't fire. This car is starting to annoy me. Bad battery led to a bad alternator, to a blown fuse for the wipers and then to the clutch pedal and now it won't fire. Ugh. I just don't know.


----------



## chrispcharb (Mar 19, 2005)

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Clutch position sensor is unplugged and I have the part bypassed into thinking the clutch is depressed. However, it will not fire when I try to start. All fuses seem okay. I tried to plug a simple obd2 tester to see if there were any codes however it wouldn't communicate. Not sure if this is due to the fact that it is a vw or if I have a faulty ecu or something else.

My radio also doesn't come on either.

I can't drive my car and don't know if I should be able to see codes on a standard obd2 tester however it is frustrating me. 


If anyone has any insight I'm open to any and all suggestions. 

Here's what I've done thus far. 

Replaced battery
Replaced alternator
Checked all fuses I know of. 
Jumped wire on clutch position sensor to bypass depress clutch pedal error. ( anyone know if there is more in this sensor that would prevent the engine from firing )


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

chrispcharb said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this? Clutch position sensor is unplugged and I have the part bypassed into thinking the clutch is depressed. However, it will not fire when I try to start. All fuses seem okay. I tried to plug a simple obd2 tester to see if there were any codes however it wouldn't communicate. Not sure if this is due to the fact that it is a vw or if I have a faulty ecu or something else.
> 
> My radio also doesn't come on either.
> 
> ...


Find somebody with vagcom. Vagcom will give you better insight on what is going on.

Post in your local forums. If you were in Austin TX i would help you


----------



## JoeKacmarik (Dec 17, 2021)

Did you ever get this issue figured out?


----------

